# Hemangiosarcoma-- right atrial wall



## pholter (Jan 24, 2015)

Hello fellow golden lovers... I haven't been here in several years, but I started reading again the last 2 weeks or so. We are dealing with Hemangiosarcoma of the heart now. I was hoping to get some information from those of you who have dealt with this specifically if possible. I've been through several cancers with my babies, but not like this. I think we caught it very early, because he had a clean CT just 10 weeks earlier to this thorax ultrasound. It's aggressive and terminal, so I know there are no miracles here. As long as he still wants to be here and is having a happy life wanting to go to the park, swim, car rides, walks, then I will do what I can to allow him to do those things. Did you have pericardiocentisis procedures done on your dogs? How many times? What is the recovery like from that procedure? I hate to take any days away from him unless it gives him more quality time. I know that they get fluid build up in the abdomen as well-- do you have to get that taken out with a similar procedure at the same time as the other? He pants a lot unless he is sleeping on his side and his gums are still pink, but very very happy goofy guy still. How will I know that he needs the fluid taken out before it's too late? I appreciate your help so very much!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I am so sorry. 
So much in your dog's situation depends... is dog actively bleeding? Would he need that volume removed and put back into his circulatory system, or would it be removed and tossed? Is he clotting? 
I have no personal experience, thankfully.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Goodness, no help here but I'll keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm sorry you're dealing with this. It's a horrible disease. I lost my dog to cardiac hemangiosarcoma at age 8. It's very difficult to know what to do, and whatever you decide, just know that there are no "right" and "wrong" answers. My dog was fine, then suddenly she wasn't. It was the first time in her eight years of life that she'd been sick. We spent a truly awful three days, over the space of a weekend, when she had difficulty breathing, could barely walk, wouldn't eat, threw up constantly, etc. We saw three different vets during those days, and they eventually diagnosed hemangiosarcoma. We opted to remove the fluid from around her heart and it took a day or two for her to recover properly. Since I wasn't treating the cancer - the veterinary oncologist recommended against it because there is not much point with cardiac hemangiosarcoma - and having watched her suffer so badly, I opted for euthanasia before the next episode. The vets had told us she would live for anything between a few days and a small number of weeks before the fluid built up again. It was the most heart-wrenching decision I have ever had to make. She was such a joyful dog.

I wrote about the experience. You will find a link to the text in the first post of this thread: Losing Ruby - A year later

I wish you peace in the weeks ahead.


----------



## shecandoit (Oct 3, 2018)

I lost my Murphy when he was eight years old. He was lethargic and throwing up on a weekend so we took him to the emergency vet She took an xray and suspected hermangiosarcoma and we drove him two hours to a specialist. We were lucky in that we found it somewhat early and he absorbed the fluid around his heart that time. We opted not to treat and let him live a wonderful doggy life until we knew it was time. We felt any extended medical attempts were for us, and his life would be miserable. After all, they live in the moment, and the moment should be wonderful! He was diagnosed in May, and lived to the last week of August. His summer was full and you'd never know he was ill. Four days before we put him down you wouldn't have known. I had friends over for a cookout and he got to eat whatever he wanted, he played with everyone, just a little slower. Then he got very lethargic and our vet gave him a week, tops. He made it four more days before we decided it was his time. Hermangiosarcoma is a horrible disease. We just kept thinking of what was best for Murphy and we could do to give him his life. Your pup will know you love them, no matter the choices you make.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm so sorry for you having to deal with this with your beloved dog. I live in fear of hemangio, but thankfully have not had to deal with it personally yet. I do know that I have seen a lot recently about the use of turkey tail mushroom to slow the progression of hemangio. "I'm Yunity" is the specific product I see recommended most, but there are many products out there. The Chinese medicine "Yunnan Baiyao" is designed to stop serious bleeding and I know many who have used it with their dogs who have hemangio to control/reduce internal bleeding.

Here is an article I found on some of the more natural treatments in use for Hemangio: Pros and cons of supplements in treating pet cancer - Veterinary Practice News
There is much more information online, and a holistic vet may be able to provide more supports and guidance. I have also seen some reported success with low/no-carb diets (Google "Ketogenic diet"). I've yet to see anything that is proven to "cure" hemangio, but I think there are quite a few natural/complementary treatments that may extend your dog's life and increase its quality.

I hope that someone can weigh in with an answer to your specific question.


----------



## Buttons (Oct 15, 2020)

ceegee said:


> I'm sorry you're dealing with this. It's a horrible disease. I lost my dog to cardiac hemangiosarcoma at age 8. It's very difficult to know what to do, and whatever you decide, just know that there are no "right" and "wrong" answers. My dog was fine, then suddenly she wasn't. It was the first time in her eight years of life that she'd been sick. We spent a truly awful three days, over the space of a weekend, when she had difficulty breathing, could barely walk, wouldn't eat, threw up constantly, etc. We saw three different vets during those days, and they eventually diagnosed hemangiosarcoma. We opted to remove the fluid from around her heart and it took a day or two for her to recover properly. Since I wasn't treating the cancer - the veterinary oncologist recommended against it because there is not much point with cardiac hemangiosarcoma - and having watched her suffer so badly, I opted for euthanasia before the next episode. The vets had told us she would live for anything between a few days and a small number of weeks before the fluid built up again. It was the most heart-wrenching decision I have ever had to make. She was such a joyful dog.
> 
> I wrote about the experience. You will find a link to the text in the first post of this thread: Losing Ruby - A year later
> 
> I wish you peace in the weeks ahead.


My dog has lumps on her skin? Groomer says it is ingrown hairs?? What do you think?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Take an in-focus photo, and post that to your own thread.


----------



## fishergal (Nov 18, 2012)

ceegee said:


> I'm sorry you're dealing with this. It's a horrible disease. I lost my dog to cardiac hemangiosarcoma at age 8. It's very difficult to know what to do, and whatever you decide, just know that there are no "right" and "wrong" answers. My dog was fine, then suddenly she wasn't. It was the first time in her eight years of life that she'd been sick. We spent a truly awful three days, over the space of a weekend, when she had difficulty breathing, could barely walk, wouldn't eat, threw up constantly, etc. We saw three different vets during those days, and they eventually diagnosed hemangiosarcoma. We opted to remove the fluid from around her heart and it took a day or two for her to recover properly. Since I wasn't treating the cancer - the veterinary oncologist recommended against it because there is not much point with cardiac hemangiosarcoma - and having watched her suffer so badly, I opted for euthanasia before the next episode. The vets had told us she would live for anything between a few days and a small number of weeks before the fluid built up again. It was the most heart-wrenching decision I have ever had to make. She was such a joyful dog.
> 
> I wrote about the experience. You will find a link to the text in the first post of this thread: Losing Ruby - A year later
> 
> I wish you peace in the weeks ahead.


I* went through the exact same thing with my Molly. She was fine and once she had symptoms we had to put her down within 5 days. She was 2 weeks shy of turning 8 yrs old. We were so devastated with her sudden passing; so heartwrenching *


----------



## fishergal (Nov 18, 2012)

ceegee said:


> I'm sorry you're dealing with this. It's a horrible disease. I lost my dog to cardiac hemangiosarcoma at age 8. It's very difficult to know what to do, and whatever you decide, just know that there are no "right" and "wrong" answers. My dog was fine, then suddenly she wasn't. It was the first time in her eight years of life that she'd been sick. We spent a truly awful three days, over the space of a weekend, when she had difficulty breathing, could barely walk, wouldn't eat, threw up constantly, etc. We saw three different vets during those days, and they eventually diagnosed hemangiosarcoma. We opted to remove the fluid from around her heart and it took a day or two for her to recover properly. Since I wasn't treating the cancer - the veterinary oncologist recommended against it because there is not much point with cardiac hemangiosarcoma - and having watched her suffer so badly, I opted for euthanasia before the next episode. The vets had told us she would live for anything between a few days and a small number of weeks before the fluid built up again. It was the most heart-wrenching decision I have ever had to make. She was such a joyful dog.
> 
> I wrote about the experience. You will find a link to the text in the first post of this thread: Losing Ruby - A year later
> 
> I wish you peace in the weeks ahead.


Sorry for your loss of your precious Golden. My girl Molly died of the exact same thing HSA (heart). She was fine and 5 days later we had to put her down as well. Fluid had built up and was drained, but the vet said it was a matter of days when it will build up again. Was so heart wrenching to see her in this condition. Just broke out hearts. She was 2 weeks shy of turning 8 yrs old


----------



## liamharket84 (Nov 9, 2020)

I can understand how hard it is for you, my dog (a GS) suffered from the same a couple of years ago; our vet didn’t recommend pericardiocentesis as the chances of his survival were very less - owing to its high mortality rate and the fact that my dog was fairly aged. We got it done anyway as I couldn’t see my buddy in pain. He died after a month, but to be honest, for me it was worth a shot. The only thing I can recommend in you case is to think things through as the procedure alone costs more than $2,500; speak to a vet first and go for it only if you can afford it and if your vet recommends it.

Will keep him in prayers!


----------



## fishergal (Nov 18, 2012)

ceegee said:


> I'm sorry you're dealing with this. It's a horrible disease. I lost my dog to cardiac hemangiosarcoma at age 8. It's very difficult to know what to do, and whatever you decide, just know that there are no "right" and "wrong" answers. My dog was fine, then suddenly she wasn't. It was the first time in her eight years of life that she'd been sick. We spent a truly awful three days, over the space of a weekend, when she had difficulty breathing, could barely walk, wouldn't eat, threw up constantly, etc. We saw three different vets during those days, and they eventually diagnosed hemangiosarcoma. We opted to remove the fluid from around her heart and it took a day or two for her to recover properly. Since I wasn't treating the cancer - the veterinary oncologist recommended against it because there is not much point with cardiac hemangiosarcoma - and having watched her suffer so badly, I opted for euthanasia before the next episode. The vets had told us she would live for anything between a few days and a small number of weeks before the fluid built up again. It was the most heart-wrenching decision I have ever had to make. She was such a joyful dog.
> 
> I wrote about the experience. You will find a link to the text in the first post of this thread: Losing Ruby - A year later
> 
> I wish you peace in the weeks ahead.


We went through the same thing with Molly are Golden. She was fine one day, 5 days later we had to put her down. Was so heart wrenching to see her so suddenly fall ill to this disease.
She passed last September; 2 weeks shy of turning 8 years old.


----------

